# Linien sind falsch



## stbz (2. August 2005)

Hallo, ich habe wieder mal ein Problem!

Also schaut euch diese Seite an:

http://stbz.cybton.com/fm_toplist/win.php

Hier seht ihr das der Text, also der:

Hier wird andauernd etwas per....

Nur bis zur Mitte geht, ich will aber dass er das ganze Kästchen füllt.Und dann ist noch ein Problem das Abschicken steht ganz oben das soll aber ganz unten stehen, und so sein wie hier:

http://stbz.cybton.com/fm_toplist/kontakt.php

Hier ist der Quellcode:


```
<?php require "config.php";
include ("check_online.php");
require "design_s.php";

  $liste_on = mysql_query ("SELECT * FROM $mysql_table2");
  $rowx = mysql_fetch_array($liste_on);
  mysql_close($link);

include ($header);

if ((isset($_POST['send'])) && (!empty($_POST['fromaddress'])) && (!empty($_POST['subject'])) && (!empty($_POST['text'])))
{
  mail("konstl@st-bz.de",$_POST['subject'],$_POST['text'],"From: ".$_POST['fromaddress']);
}
?>

<br>
<br>
<div align="center"> 
<form method="post" action="kontakt.php">
  <table width="800" border="<?php echo($rowd[tablebordersize]) ?>" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" bgcolor="<?php echo($rowd[tablecolor]) ?>">
    <tr> 
      <td colspan="2" bordercolor="<?php echo($rowd[tablecolor]) ?>" bgcolor="<?php echo($rowd[tablecolor]) ?>"> 
        <div align="center"><b>Gewinnspiel</b></div></td>
    </tr>
    <tr> 
      <td bordercolor="<?php echo($rowd[tablecolor]) ?>" bgcolor="<?php echo($rowd[tablecolor]) ?>"> 

Hier wird andauernd etwas per Zufallsgenerator verlost.Alles was du machen musst um teilnehmen zu können ist:
Deine eMail Adresse, deinen Namen, deinen Wohnort(Stadt/Dorf,Straße,Hausnummer und Postleitzahl) und deine Telefon- oder Mobiltelefonnummer hier einzutragen.

<br>

Diese Woche zu gewinnen:

textttttttttttttttttttttttt

<tr>
<td width='50%'>Deine eMail:</td>
        <td width='50%'> <input type="text" name="fromaddress"></td><br>
</tr>

<tr> 
        <td width='50%'>Vorname und Zuname:</td>
        <td width='50%'><input type="text" name="name"><br></td>
</tr>

<tr>
        <td width='50%'>Stadt/Dorf:</td>
        <td width='50%'><input type="text" name="stadt"><br></td>
<tr>        
       
        <td width='50%'>Straße:</td>
        <td width='50%'><input type="text" name="straße"><br></td>

<tr>        
       
        <td width='50%'>Hausnummer:</td>
        <td width='50%'><input type="text" name="nummer"><br></td>

<tr>        
       
        <td width='50%'>Postleitzahl:</td>
        <td width='50%'><input type="text" name="postzahl"><br></td>

<tr>        
       
        <td width='50%'>Telefon/Mobildtelefon:</td>
        <td width='50%'><input type="text" name="tel"><br></td>

<input type="submit" name="send" value="Abschicken"></td>

    </tr>
  </table>
</form>
<?php include($footer); ?>
```


----------

